# Honey won't crystalize



## Beeksquad (Mar 21, 2012)

Creamed honey MMMm! Not sure if you want to spend the money or not but you can buy some creamed honey from the grocery store and add a couple spoonfuls in with your honey to use as a starter. The fridge usually does speed it up but I just guess it depends on the honey. My crop from two years ago took about six months to crystalize but last years batch only took about a month. Best of luck!


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

buy creamed honey as a starter.
Then you can use some of your own from your first batch.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

If you want it to crystalize quicker just add a couple of drops of water to the jar and stir it up well. Then place it in a cool ( not cold) place and it will happen sooner. ( At least that is what happens when I do it)


----------

